# ceveche question



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have had ceveche one time and really liked it I am wanting to make some soon and the best I can remember how it is supposed to be made is putting the fish into a container with lemons and lemon juice over night and letting the juice do it's work and then place fish on a fried tortilla with a little pico on top is this all you do and would it be good to do with trout thanks in advance for suggestions


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

We put more than that in it. Just put the pico in with it and don't forget diced up tomatoes....yummmy


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is the recipe I use Made a big jar on friday night and served it last night, it was fantastic!!

2 pounds fish fillets

2 cups lime juice

2 medium onion, thinly sliced

2 seranno pepper, chopped fine or to taste

2 tablespoons chopped cilantro (coriander)

2 medium tomatoes 

2 medium avocados

1/2tbsp each salt and pepper or to taste


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I like to make it with fresh trout, after trout has been frozen it turns a little mushy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=45629&highlight=ceviche

This was Steve Mountain's recipe. It is one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

HP, that looks good but I'll put mine up against it any day.

Ceviche – Saltwater fish should be used for this recipe to avoid parasite unpleasantness. Be careful with upper coast bay fish. Even though they're saltwater fish, they're living in an essentially fresh environment eating the same stuff freshwater fish eat and that puts them in the parasite chain that can end unhappily with you. Snapper, mahi, amberjack, tripletail and mackerel will all work. You will want an even balance between fish and vegetable mix so use the amount of fish as a guide for vegetable quantities. Cut fish into ¼ to ½ inch dice and marinate it in fresh squeezed lime juice for 4 hours, mixing occasionally. The vegetable mix is roughly 4 parts diced tomato (use good canned if you can’t get good fresh), 3 parts diced sweet onion, 2 parts scallion (mostly the green tops), half a part chopped cilantro and half a part minced or sliced Serrano peppers (seed them if you don’t want the heat). All of these can be adjusted to your taste but this balance works well for us. You need a liquid blend to bring all the flavors together and you’ll need enough to make the finished ceviche have a salsa consistency. Add 5 parts V-8 or tomato juice to 2 parts good olive oil and 2 parts dry white wine that you like and half a part Worcestershire sauce and half a part soy sauce. Mix the vegetables and liquid thoroughly and then season with garlic salt, salt and fresh pepper. Drain the fish from the lime juice and rinse WELL. Mix fish with vegetables and you’re good to go immediately but it will be even better the second day.


----------



## LRODARTE (Jul 6, 2008)

the key is to use real limes.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Instigator said:


> HP, that looks good but I'll put mine up against it any day.
> 
> Ceviche - Saltwater fish should be used for this recipe to avoid parasite unpleasantness. Be careful with upper coast bay fish. Even though they're saltwater fish, they're living in an essentially fresh environment eating the same stuff freshwater fish eat and that puts them in the parasite chain that can end unhappily with you. Snapper, mahi, amberjack, tripletail and mackerel will all work. You will want an even balance between fish and vegetable mix so use the amount of fish as a guide for vegetable quantities. Cut fish into ¼ to ½ inch dice and marinate it in fresh squeezed lime juice for 4 hours, mixing occasionally. The vegetable mix is roughly 4 parts diced tomato (use good canned if you can't get good fresh), 3 parts diced sweet onion, 2 parts scallion (mostly the green tops), half a part chopped cilantro and half a part minced or sliced Serrano peppers (seed them if you don't want the heat). All of these can be adjusted to your taste but this balance works well for us. You need a liquid blend to bring all the flavors together and you'll need enough to make the finished ceviche have a salsa consistency. Add 5 parts V-8 or tomato juice to 2 parts good olive oil and 2 parts dry white wine that you like and half a part Worcestershire sauce and half a part soy sauce. Mix the vegetables and liquid thoroughly and then season with garlic salt, salt and fresh pepper. Drain the fish from the lime juice and rinse WELL. Mix fish with vegetables and you're good to go immediately but it will be even better the second day.


I'll try that sometime but I never had any ceviche with worcetershire and soy sauce in it before. I like'm both though so I'll give it a shot...:biggrin: Thanks for posting the recipe bro!


----------



## BroncoMan (Nov 1, 2005)

I have found that putting the onions in with the fish really brings out the flavor of the onions and softens them nicely.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

HP, no problem. I've published that recipe inboth _Saveur_ magazine and in my column in _Gulf Coast Fisherman_ so it's not exactly a secret anymore. What we really need to do is get together and catch some fish so we can do an Iron Chef style ceviche battle!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Instigator said:


> HP, no problem. I've published that recipe inboth _Saveur_ magazine and in my column in _Gulf Coast Fisherman_ so it's not exactly a secret anymore. What we really need to do is get together and catch some fish so we can do an Iron Chef style ceviche battle!


That's a battle I'd love to be the judge of. Ceviche rocks!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Instigator said:


> HP, that looks good but I'll put mine up against it any day.
> 
> Ceviche - Saltwater fish should be used for this recipe to avoid parasite unpleasantness. Be careful with upper coast bay fish. Even though they're saltwater fish, they're living in an essentially fresh environment eating the same stuff freshwater fish eat and that puts them in the parasite chain that can end unhappily with you. Snapper, mahi, amberjack, tripletail and mackerel will all work. You will want an even balance between fish and vegetable mix so use the amount of fish as a guide for vegetable quantities. Cut fish into ¼ to ½ inch dice and marinate it in fresh squeezed lime juice for 4 hours, mixing occasionally. The vegetable mix is roughly 4 parts diced tomato (use good canned if you can't get good fresh), 3 parts diced sweet onion, 2 parts scallion (mostly the green tops), half a part chopped cilantro and half a part minced or sliced Serrano peppers (seed them if you don't want the heat). All of these can be adjusted to your taste but this balance works well for us. You need a liquid blend to bring all the flavors together and you'll need enough to make the finished ceviche have a salsa consistency. Add 5 parts V-8 or tomato juice to 2 parts good olive oil and 2 parts dry white wine that you like and half a part Worcestershire sauce and half a part soy sauce. Mix the vegetables and liquid thoroughly and then season with garlic salt, salt and fresh pepper. Drain the fish from the lime juice and rinse WELL. Mix fish with vegetables and you're good to go immediately but it will be even better the second day.


i'm going to try that this weekend. thanks for posting. me loves ceviche.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Doug makes some good redfish ceviche......I have it several times at some of the old get-togethers. Also, Medulla762 made some good snapper ceviche. He's a heckuva good cook and I miss him!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

GAH ya'll are killing me. I love ceviche, but no one will eat it with me. To much to make for myself and eat over a weekend. Good Luck 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

fish/shrimp/ squid...whatever you like..trout will work but courser fish ie redfish, drum work better..lime juice, onion, garlic, jalep. peppers to taste, diced up tomatoes, cillantro and hot suace to taste.. Be sure and use a NON METALLIC pan. Shrimp ready in 3/5 hours. Some of the best eating in Texas.
1fisher77316
Michael


----------

